# briggs 5 hp



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

hey guys does anyone have the specs on a briggs 5hp horiz. shaft engine doing a complete rebuild n was wondering the specs


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Need the model, type and spec of the engine.


----------



## danbook (Nov 25, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

thats the shitty part it doesnt have any. there are no number on it. no number stamped in the casting, on the shrowed or anywhere its an older point model that ill be converting to a magnetron


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

torence20 said:


> thats the shitty part it doesnt have any. there are no number on it. no number stamped in the casting, on the shrowed or anywhere its an older point model that ill be converting to a magnetron


You sure it isn't stamped in the shroud just above the sparkplug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Some info for you. Have a good one. Geo

==============================================
"Briggs and Stratton" engine code decipher list.

The first one or two digits indicate the
"Cubic Inch Displacement"

The first digit after the displacement indicates:
"Basic Design Series"

The second digit after the displacement indicates:
"Position Of Crankshaft and Type of Carburetor."

The third digit indicates:
"Type of Bearings" and whether the engine has a "Reduction Gear" or an "Auxiliary Drive."

The last digit indicates: the "Type of Starter."

Cubic Inch Displacements are listed between 6 to 42.

Basic design series {first digit after displacement} are listed between 0 to 9.

Second digit after the displacement is listed 0 to 9:
Crankshaft, Carburetor and Governor types:

0 = Horizontal Diaphragm
1 = Horizontal Vacu-Jet
2 = Horizontal Pulsa-Jet
3 = Horizontal Flo- Jet with Pneumatic Governor
4 = Horizontal Flo-Jet with Mechanical Governor
5 = Vertical
6 = Left Blank...{No Listing Indicated in service manual}
7 = Vertical Flo-Jet
8 = Left Blank...{No Listing Indicated in service manual}
9 = Vertical Pulsa-Jet

Third digit after displacement:
Bearings, Reduction Gears and Auxiliary Drives types:

0 = Plain Bearing
1 = Flange Mounting Plain Bearing
2 = Replacement Bearing
3 = Flange Mounting Ball Bearing
4 = Left Blank...{No Listing in this service manual}
5 = Gear Reduction of 6 to 1
6 = Gear Reduction of 6 to 1 with Reverse Rotation
7 = Left Blank...{No Listing in this service manual}
8 = Auxiliary Drive Perpendicular to Crankshaft
9 = Auxiliary Drive Parallel to Crankshaft

Fourth Digit After Displacement:
Type Of Starter Used:

0 = Without Starter
1 = Rope Starter
2 = Rewind Starter
3 = Electric Starter 120 Volt Gear Drive
4 = Electric Starter with generator 12 Volt with Belt Drive
5 = Electric Starter Only 12 Volt Gear Drive
6 = Alternator Only*
7 = Electric Starter 6 or 12 Volt W/Gear Drive & Alternator
8 = Vertical Pull Starter
* Digit 6 was used for the currently obsolete
"Wind Up Starters."

Starter Position:
V = Vertical Pull Starter

Oil Fill and Drain:
CS = Carb Side
OC = Opposite Carburetor
D = Dual Side

Governor Types:
AV = Air Vane
M = Mechanical

Controls:
MF = Manual Friction
R = Remote
AG = adjustable for a constant speed of operation {RPM}

I/C Series means Industrial/Commercial applications.

Oil Capacities for Aluminum Engines:
6, 8, 9, 11 cubic inch Vertical Crankshaft:1 and a 1/4 pints
6, 8, 9 cubic inch Horizontal Crankshaft: 1 and a 1/4 pints
10, 13 cubic inch Vertical Crankshaft: 1 and 3/4 pints
10, 13, cubic inch Horizontal Crankshaft: 1 and a 1/4 pints
14, 17, 19 cubic inch Vertical Crankshaft: 2 and a 1/4 pints
14, 17, 19 cubic inch Horizontal Crankshaft: 2 and 3/4 pints
22, 25 cubic inch Vertical & Horizontal Crankshafts: 3 pints

Oil Capacities for Cast iron Engines:
9, 14, 19, 20 cubic inch Horizontal Crankshaft engines:
3 pints
23, 24, 30, 32 cubic inch Horizontal Crankshaft engines:
4 pints

Oil SAE Viscosity Grades: {OEM Suggested}
-20 Degrees to 20 Degrees *5W-20 or 5W-30
0 Degrees to 60 Degrees 10W-30 or 10W-40
40 Degrees to 100 Degrees 30 weight or 10W-30 or 10W-40
* Synthetic oil may be used: 5W-20, 5W-30 or 5W-40

OEM suggested oil change intervals for ALL engines is
25 hours.
OEM suggested air filter replacement intervals is
25 hours.

ALL spark plug gaps are .030
Crankshaft End Play for ALL models is: .002-.008 thousands.

Older model engines using points and condensers:
Condenser capacity for ALL models is: .18 to .24 MFD
ALL models have an ignition point gap of .020

Valve Clearances:
All Aluminum Cylinder Engines:
6B, 60000, 8B 80000 to 250000
Intake Minimum .005
Intake Maximum .007
Exhaust Minimum .009
Exhaust Maximum .011

All Cast Iron Cylinder Engines:
5, 6, 8, N, 9, 14, 19, 190000, 20000
Intake Minimum .007
Intake Maximum .009
Exhaust Minimum .014
Exhaust Maximum .016
23, 230000, 240000, 300000, 320000
Intake Minimum .007
Intake Maximum .009
Exhaust Minimum .017
Exhaust Maximum .019

Briggs and Stratton Home Page:
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=64103

Briggs and Stratton Manuals:
http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/B...0B0D0203414&SessionID=503C7FFE-765D-4AC8-A61E


----------



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

well the coding info would be great except there are zero number on this engine anywhere none on the shroud, none on the block none on any parts i worked in a small engine repair show i know where they hide these numbers and there are none


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

How about a picture??????


----------



## torence20 (Sep 11, 2010)

ok well lest go a diff route here, i have a brand new rebuild kit for this motor and everything will fit the piston is oversized im gonna bore it out, what do you guys thing is a safe clearence between the piston and bore for proper ring expantion ?


----------

